# É preciso falar no portugues "standard"?



## Gnappulina

Oi pessoal,

Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:

"Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."

Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").

Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.

'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?

Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.

Com respeito,
Gnappulina


----------



## 123o4

Olá, Lina. É sempre um prazer saber que pessoas de outros países se interessam pelo nosso idioma. Quanto à sua dúvida, sei que existe, no inglês americano, essa distinção "standard" , que para nós seria "padrão".
No entanto, não vejo essa ocorrência no português. Fala-se de português brasileiro, português de Portugal (ou português europeu). Mas, dentro do Brasil, nunca ouvi tal distinção. O que se vê são formas mais cultas ou menos cultas, que, como o nome diz, são faladas por pessoas que estudaram mais ou menos do que outras. Existe,também, o "formal" e o "informal", como em outros idiomas. Vamos esperar pra ver se algum estudioso da língua tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre isso.
Espero tê-la ajudado.


----------



## Makumbera

Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância.

Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente, não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora.


----------



## Lusitania

Gnappulina said:


> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."


 

Que quer dizer isto?

Não entendi, mas penso que quando se aprende uma língua estrangeira os nativos entendem e não se ofendem com eventuais "calinadas". 

Esteja à vontade. Nós por aqui não nos preocupamos com essas coisas.

Seja bem-vinda


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que a Gnappulina queria saber quais são as regras do fórum. É melhor esperar para ver o que a Vanda diz.


----------



## dificilima

Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência.  Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais.  Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


----------



## SofiaB

dificilima said:


> Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência. Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais. Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


Concordo mas se estamos falando/a falar de gíria,sotaques ou qualquer coisa assim então podemos usar essa linguagem.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que um dos objectivos da regra é desencorajar as pessoas de usarem _chatspeak_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, *basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância*.
> 
> ( basicamente, é isso que separa o português falado pelas classes altas no Brasil daquele falado nas favelas. Isso e, claro, a variedade de vocabulário )
> 
> 
> *Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala*. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente,* não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora*.


 
Concordo plenamente com a Makumbera.

É preciso conhecer as regras, claro. Até porque, em linguagem escrita, o registro é inteiramente diferente daquele da fala. O importante é não empreender *falar* português como a gramática manda, porque _aquele_ _português _está muito distante da realidade das pessoas, inclusive a das que você chamou de "pessoas da classe alta". Utilizando critérios muito válidos numa sociedade estratificada como a brasileira, que vão além dos critérios meramente econômicos , eu poderia seguramente me encaixar no perfil de alguém "da classe alta", e no entanto a forma em que eu me expresso está muito mais próxima da de alguém que vive em uma favela do que daquela recomendada pelas normas gramaticais.

Eu recomendaria que você observasse cuidadosamente a gramática ao escrever, mas fizesse concessões ao falar, a fim de não parecer deslocada. Como a Makumbera observou, mesmo em um círculo de pessoas das altas classes, cultas e bem informadas, seria estranho, por exemplo, você se esmerar demais no uso dos pronomes ( acho que o uso dos pronomes é a área onde o português falado mais se distancia do português normatizado ).

No mais, acho que você não tem muito com o que se preocupar. Seu português parece ser muito bom. Parabéns!


----------



## Pedrovski

Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.

O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski, se eu não estivesse acostumado com isso no meu dia-a-dia também acharia estranho. Talvez em Portugal as pessoas falem e escrevam de maneira menos discrepante do que no Brasil. Você só precisa notar que isso não ocorre (nem sempre) por ignorância das pessoas, mas sim como resultado de uma necessidade instintiva que nós temos de adaptar a linguagem que usamos a diferentes ambientes e situações.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...



Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


----------



## Pedrovski

Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


 
Acho que ele não está se referindo à pronúncia das palavras, mas sim à estrutura do discurso. Por exemplo: escrevemos "eu não a vi", mas falamos "eu não vi ela". Pelo menos eu entendi assim. Se estiver fazendo confusão, peço desculpa.

EDIT: Acho que o exemplo que eu dei é meio dúbio... Realmente muitas pessoas não falam "eu não vi ela" por causa daquelas aulas sobre cacofonia na escola. Mas um exemplo melhor seria o da Makumbera: escrevemos: "eu fui ao cinema", mas falamos "eu fui no cinema".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?



Ué... apesar de serem escritas ambas com dois "os", são pronunciadas diferentes, uma com o aberto e a outra com o fechado. Temos ainda Y, I, às vezez com com som de "i" às vezes com som de "ai". O "u" em university, diferente de em umbrella. E por aí vai....


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.


----------



## Vanda

Gnappulina,

Não sobrou muita coisa para eu dizer. O pessoal já o disse e com bastante propriedade.
Só reforçando algumas coisas: Claro que as regras sobre o modo de se expressar se refere ao pessoal nativo, não existe lógica exigir-se que um aprendiz da língua saiba qual é qual. O ponto principal aqui é o famoso _chatspeak,_ no caso do inglês as maiúsculas, como i no lugar de I. Aqui, no fórum português, não temos muitos problemas, nosso pessoal é altamente qualificado.  
Quando usamos linguagem popular, fazemos questão de realçar o uso por causa dos não-nativos e, mesmo porque, não dá para ignorar a linguagem com a qual as pessoas estarão mais em contato na fala (no caso brasileiro). Você já deve ter percebido que, aparecem mais perguntas sobre palavras usadas informalmente (acho eu) do que regras gramaticais, por exemplo. 
Quanto ao resto, o pessoal já foi brilhante!


----------



## AGATHA2

Queridos lusofonos


Entao seguindo a posicao de algums de voces uma pessoa que aprende portugues (brasileiro) tería que aprender nao so uma lingua mas duas. E havería que considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.



Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._

Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.


----------



## Pedrovski

Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.

Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:

"Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"

Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:

"Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"

Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._
> 
> Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.



Tem razão, devia ter especificado melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.




Concordo em parte, pois depende de quais brasileiros você está se referindo. Entendo que, toda generalização é perigosa....


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, 
Veja o que um aluno disse um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
Isto porque ele estava se preparando para fazer o exame de entrada na universidade (vestibular) e jogamos duro com eles (os alunos) na hora de fazer uma redação, por exemplo.


> ...considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática


 
Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português! E, como muitas vezes, aparecem, aqui no fórum, perguntas sobre filmes brasileiros e músicas nascidas nas favelas, não nos incomodamos de explicar para as pessoas e dizer o ambiente/contexto em que tais são usadas.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA, eu acho que houve alguns mal-entendidos neste tópico. Não me parece que as regras do fórum tenham como objectivo excluir nenhum dialecto. Segundo as entendo, pretendem tão-somente garantir que escrevemos num português minimamente "correcto", seja qual for o dialecto que usemos. Caso contrário, não estaríamos a ajudar as pessoas que vêm aqui para aprender português, não é verdade?

O mesmo se passa nos fóruns de outras línguas, e não creio que seja uma regra difícil de seguir. Basta evitar as abreviações de Internet. Digo mais: a moderação dos fóruns de português é das menos exigentes entre os fóruns Word Reference.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Na verdade não é aprender duas línguas, Pedrovski... Todas pessoas alfabetizadas entenderiam perfeitamente as duas estruturas. A questão (ou a cruel verdade) é que, se você fala da maneira que escreve, a tendências é que as pessoas menos esclarecidas acabem considerando que você é esnobe/quer fazer-se de superior.

Enfim, eu não tenho vergonha de admitir que cometo diversos "erros" gramaticais quando falo. É uma opção pessoal pela naturalidade.


----------



## AGATHA2

Gnappulina said:


> Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.


 
So por isso mencionei as favelas, não por arrogancia. 

Naturalmente cada pessoa pode escolher a sua forma de falar.Ja comprendi que no Brasil existe uma enorme diferença entre a lingua falada e a lingua escrita. Essa situação da as "clases educadas" a possibilidade de "switch from one code to another". Muito bem. Agora "os otros" não tem essa possibilidade, estão limitados a lingua que aprenderem. (Pequena citaçao filosofica: Wittgenstein: os limites da minha lingua são os limites do meu mundo)

Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".
Espero que se comprenda mais o menos o que quero dizer


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha,
> Veja o que um aluno disse-nos um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
> 
> Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português!
> .


 
 Sim, compreendo perfeitamente. Mas a realidade da vida é que em qualquer lugar do mundo é um privilegio recever uma boa educaçao e outra realidade é que uma boa educaçao passa pela lingua que falamos. E a costume dos privilegiados de adaptar-se linguisticamente aos não-privilegiados não resolve absolutamente nada


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Querida Gnappulina: ( descolpe a minha ortografia)

"Members must do their best to write using *standard language forms*."

"As pessoas que tomam parte neste site devem fazer seu melhor esforzo pra escrever de uma manera *aceitada e comprensivel pra os demais*"

Me cuesta mucho trabajo escribir en Portugues todavia mas espero que me entiendas en Español. 
Creo que en todas las lenguas existen "jirias" (espero que sea la palabra correcta) y en algunas culturas como la americana ser educado o pertenecer a un alto nivel socio economico, no te exenta de hablar con "jirias". Ademas existen en ingles como en otros lenguas, expresiones idiomaticas que no se consideran "standard" y que pueden causar confusion al comunicarse. algunos ejemplos: "pull a leg" que textualmente significa "jalar una pierna" (puchar a perna)en realidad significa hacer una broma igualcinho que em Portugueis se fala "tirar sarro" y en español (mexicano) se dice "dar carrilla" y literalmente resultan muy dificil de traducir. Uma coisa fica certa, aquim tudos vamos a facer nosso melhor esforzo pra nos comprender. Nao e asim? saudacoes!


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


 
Eu entendo, e concordo em parte.

Nesse caso você tem duas opções: ou aproxima a sua escrita da fala, ou aproxima a sua fala da escrita (_acho que você postou alguma coisa sobre artigos antes dos pronomes pessoais há alguns dias._..). A segunda opção teria um custo social _você poderia parecer um excêntrico se não tivesse a intuição da hora de parar. Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar. 

Agora, nem sempre é possível isso; às vezes é preciso ser realmente formal, e é aí que se descobre o abismo que existe entre a fala e a escrita. Se você fosse um advogado, por exemplo, e estivesse acostumado a escrever textos em linguagem forense, duvido que você diria que o que você escreve reflete a forma com que você fala _isso faria de você uma presença detestável ( brincadeira ). 

Talvez o ideal seja um meio-termo, uma convergência onde a sua escrita se informaliza e se torna mais fluente e a sua fala seja mais cuidada, mas sem exageros _à la_ Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, *tá havendo bagunça* nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Talvez um brasileiro da tribo Ianomâmi falasse assim, mas acho que eles nem falam português...

Quanto aos brasileiros terem "duas línguas", GRAÇAS A DEUS! Isso é o que eu mais gosto em falar português brasileiro.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "*Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores*"
> 
> Ou seja, *a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas*" é pertinente.


 
Em uma situação séria como esta, a de um incêndio, duvido que a pessoa responsável pela evacuação do prédio utilizasse as palavras que você utilizou. Agora os comentários que soltaria o pessoal durante evacuação (de desespero, medo, pressa, incredulidade, etc) variaria muito, do palavrão ao “pai nosso que estais no céu...”
Aprendemos uma só língua e a adaptamos, naturalmente, segundo o contexto.
O


----------



## dificilima

Quanta complicação, minha gente!  Não estamos aqui para julgar a linguagem dos outros nem para participar num concurso de gramática.  A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã.  Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível.  Esta não é uma questão de brasileirismos nem de expressões da favela.  Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:

"UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


----------



## olivinha

dificilima said:


> A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã. Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível. Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:
> 
> "UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


 
Ui, espero que não comecemos expressar-nos neste forum desta maneira por um bom tempo.
O


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar.


 
Ola Macunaima !

O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola Macunaima !
> 
> O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


 
No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


 

Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


----------



## spielenschach

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Falar em português standard (padrão) é falar segundo as normas do português. Acho que traduziste bem a ideia. Portanto uma língua evolui continuamente porque os falantes procuram simplificá – la. Os eruditos, por seu turno, procuram padronizá – la de modo a que todos falem da mesma maneira e, assim, tornar – se mais simples. Só que com tantas regras as pessoas acabam por esquecê – las e lá se vai a simplificação. Ou complicação? Bom, as pessoas acabam por optar em entender – se e acabou – se mas as do mesmo círculo também acabam por se padronizar com o seu vocabulário deturpado porque se ouvem constantemente umas às outras tendo portanto todas o mesmo vocabulário. Isto é o que os eruditos querem mas com o vocabulário que eles entendem.
Quanto a modificares o teu português, a opção é tua. Se te queres apenas fazer entender, a linguagem da favela é óptima, toda a gente te entende, percebem aquilo que queres expressar. Se optares pela língua dos eruditos poderás falar o que se chama bom português mas, nesse caso, duvido que toda a gente te entenda…
Quanto a ficar chateado, não te rales que ninguém fica. “Perguntar não ofende!”
*S*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:

Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.

Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).

Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....

Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.

Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


 
Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


----------



## Makumbera

Pedrovsky said:
			
		

> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"


 
Meu deus, você achando que conhece todas as variedades das duas variantes, faz generalizações e acha que tá sabendo tudo, eu hem!

Sinceramente, eu NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA ouvi a palavra "bagunça" substituir "incêndio", nem em contextos coloquialíssimos. Isso é uma típica falta de informação em relação ao português falado nos dois países. À propósito, anda lendo Marcos Bagno? Se sim, não me admira ter feito tal comentário. Lembre-se que numa língua temos várias formas de construir uma mesma frase, portanto essa generalização é um equívoco imenso, no Brasil temos várias maneiras de se falar essa mesma frase!


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:
> 
> Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.
> 
> Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).
> 
> Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....
> 
> Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.
> 
> Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


...
Estás de acordo com os eruditos: padronizar a língua. Mas um padrão nunca é definitivo, seja devido 'á lei do menor esforço', seja devido à 'despadronização' propositada dos autores que procuram fazer algo de novo procurando assim uma redação característica para os tempos novos que vão surgindo. As gerações antigas resistem, as novas vão aderindo e, quando nada mais há a fazer, os gramáticos procuram padronizá - la porque até os novos dcionários a adoptam.
Por exemplo 'maning' (muito) é uma palavra oriunda de Áfirca, tribal, digamos. Inicialmente quem a dissesse seria apodado de 'preto'. Depois... agora, se consultarem o dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, ela está lá...


----------



## azzulle

Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.

Cumptos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

azzulle said:


> Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.
> 
> Cumptos


  ALém disso, mesmo não me considerando um "erudito" (longe disso) como fui intitulado, insisto que um idioma para perdurar no futuro deve ter alguma disciplina, uma ordem, regras, pois, caso contrário, a tendência será desaparecer, convertendo o lugar em uma verdadeira "torre de Babel". 

Por último, devo esclarecer, que sou favorável às alterações naturais que o idioma formal venha a sofrer ao longo dos tempos, seja por influência regional, seja por uma globalização inevitável, mas com certa cerimônia, obedecendo aos princípios mínimos estruturais do idioma. 

Gostei muito da invenção, na época, de nosso ex-ministro Magri, quando pronunciou a famosa palavra "imexível". Se não existia, deveria exisitir e acho que hoje já é aceita, pois não fere os princípios das regras gramaticias do português.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


 
Muito bem, deixemos o seu avo ter a ultima palavra


----------



## Vin Raven

AGATHA2 said:


> Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".



Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.

BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


----------



## AGATHA2

Vin Raven said:


> Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.
> 
> BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


 
Efectivamente


----------



## spielenschach

E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito? Uma palavra pode ter milhentos significados. Parece difícil e, no, entanto, entendem - se. Quanto a nós, povos civilizados inventamos sempre mais significados em cada geração que surge.
Grosso modo o D. Duarte, rei de Portugal e escritor, inventou um monte delas enriquecendo assim a língua. A maior parte delas foi buscá - las ao latim como fazem muitas línguas hoje e muito bem que nacionalizam palavras simplificando, assim, a ideia. Isto foi no séc. XIV. No século XVI surgiu o nosso Camões que inventou muitas mais. E não ficámos por aqui. Chegados que fomos ao séc. XIX surge - nos o Eça de Queirós com os seus "Maias" e outros e toca a inventar vocabulário. Acusavam - no de assassinar a língua mas...eis que hoje o Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa as tem lá todas. E aí temos nós uma língua cheia de vocabuário. Mas isto não inibe o facto de haver palavras com múltiplos significados e temos de ir ao sentido da frase para lho perceber.
E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


----------



## Vanda

Ditto Spielen! Vou me repetir: o inglês tem um vocabulário imenso exatamente pela facilidade que tem de incorporar palavras de todas as línguas, só nossas (quero dizer as de origem latina) são um cifra insignificante  : 60%. 
Já que você falou no Eça, vou falar na nossa versão  dele, Machado de Assis. Com o português impecável e assombroso que aquele homem tinha, os livros dele trazem palavras grafadas em francês que ainda não haviam sido aportuguesadas, bem como palavras inglesas, sem pejo algum. Quem hoje tem coragem de atirar pedras nele? 
O tantão de palavras emprestadas e ainda sem grafia oficial portuguesa, logo a terão. É só ver as últimas edições de nossos dicionários famosos, está lá, uma penca de palavras aportuguesadas ou não, mas já devidamente incorporadas. Nas próximas edições, com certeza, mais um monte de palavras. O vocabulário vai enriquecendo, mesmo que já as tenhamos na nossa língua, mas não custa ter mais opções.


----------



## Macunaíma

spielenschach said:


> E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


 
Exatamente.

Não só brasileiros, porque aqui também há os reacionários, mas qualquer um que perceba que uma língua não é um processo estanque, mas em constante evolução e adaptação a novas realidades socias _muda-se o mundo, mudam-se as necessidades de expressão.

Vejam o exemplo do advento da literatura modernista, que trouxe a possibilidade de uma expressividade viva, não limitada às convenções formais das academias. A língua que nós líamos na literatura não era mais uma língua criada em estufa, mas algo que refletia as transformações socias dos últimos tempos, que refletia a _vida viva_, para usar uma expressão de Nietzsche.

Uma língua é como um organismo vivo que precisa adaptar-se constantemente ao meio para sobreviver. Retirar certos estigmas é parte fundamental desse processo de adaptação. Há aqueles que se atêm a uma forma de linguagem que não reflete mais o mundo em que vivemos, em que ser rebuscado não é mais sinal de aristocracia. Alguém há de dizer "_Ah, mas usar as regras gramaticais não é ser rebuscado_". Não, não é. Eu mesmo as conheço razoavelmente bem para me expressar como o Rui Barbosa, se quisesse. Acontece que permitir mudanças, sem ver nisso uma perversão da língua pela gentalha ignorante, é não só sinal de bom senso, como um favor à própria sobrevivência da ordem dentro da língua. Insistir em permitir um afastamento cada vez maior entre o que se fala e o que se prega é que ameaçaria a homogeneidade do idioma.


----------



## Vin Raven

spielenschach said:
			
		

> E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito?



Mal.
Pois a falta de vocabulário resulta numa falta de entendimento, em grande ineficiência, e limita também o disenvolvimento das ciências.


----------



## Gnappulina

Oi pessoal,

Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:

"Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."

Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").

Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.

'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?

Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.

Com respeito,
Gnappulina


----------



## 123o4

Olá, Lina. É sempre um prazer saber que pessoas de outros países se interessam pelo nosso idioma. Quanto à sua dúvida, sei que existe, no inglês americano, essa distinção "standard" , que para nós seria "padrão".
No entanto, não vejo essa ocorrência no português. Fala-se de português brasileiro, português de Portugal (ou português europeu). Mas, dentro do Brasil, nunca ouvi tal distinção. O que se vê são formas mais cultas ou menos cultas, que, como o nome diz, são faladas por pessoas que estudaram mais ou menos do que outras. Existe,também, o "formal" e o "informal", como em outros idiomas. Vamos esperar pra ver se algum estudioso da língua tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre isso.
Espero tê-la ajudado.


----------



## Makumbera

Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância.

Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente, não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora.


----------



## Lusitania

Gnappulina said:


> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."


 

Que quer dizer isto?

Não entendi, mas penso que quando se aprende uma língua estrangeira os nativos entendem e não se ofendem com eventuais "calinadas". 

Esteja à vontade. Nós por aqui não nos preocupamos com essas coisas.

Seja bem-vinda


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que a Gnappulina queria saber quais são as regras do fórum. É melhor esperar para ver o que a Vanda diz.


----------



## dificilima

Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência.  Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais.  Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


----------



## SofiaB

dificilima said:


> Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência. Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais. Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


Concordo mas se estamos falando/a falar de gíria,sotaques ou qualquer coisa assim então podemos usar essa linguagem.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que um dos objectivos da regra é desencorajar as pessoas de usarem _chatspeak_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, *basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância*.
> 
> ( basicamente, é isso que separa o português falado pelas classes altas no Brasil daquele falado nas favelas. Isso e, claro, a variedade de vocabulário )
> 
> 
> *Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala*. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente,* não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora*.


 
Concordo plenamente com a Makumbera.

É preciso conhecer as regras, claro. Até porque, em linguagem escrita, o registro é inteiramente diferente daquele da fala. O importante é não empreender *falar* português como a gramática manda, porque _aquele_ _português _está muito distante da realidade das pessoas, inclusive a das que você chamou de "pessoas da classe alta". Utilizando critérios muito válidos numa sociedade estratificada como a brasileira, que vão além dos critérios meramente econômicos , eu poderia seguramente me encaixar no perfil de alguém "da classe alta", e no entanto a forma em que eu me expresso está muito mais próxima da de alguém que vive em uma favela do que daquela recomendada pelas normas gramaticais.

Eu recomendaria que você observasse cuidadosamente a gramática ao escrever, mas fizesse concessões ao falar, a fim de não parecer deslocada. Como a Makumbera observou, mesmo em um círculo de pessoas das altas classes, cultas e bem informadas, seria estranho, por exemplo, você se esmerar demais no uso dos pronomes ( acho que o uso dos pronomes é a área onde o português falado mais se distancia do português normatizado ).

No mais, acho que você não tem muito com o que se preocupar. Seu português parece ser muito bom. Parabéns!


----------



## Pedrovski

Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.

O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski, se eu não estivesse acostumado com isso no meu dia-a-dia também acharia estranho. Talvez em Portugal as pessoas falem e escrevam de maneira menos discrepante do que no Brasil. Você só precisa notar que isso não ocorre (nem sempre) por ignorância das pessoas, mas sim como resultado de uma necessidade instintiva que nós temos de adaptar a linguagem que usamos a diferentes ambientes e situações.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...



Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


----------



## Pedrovski

Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


 
Acho que ele não está se referindo à pronúncia das palavras, mas sim à estrutura do discurso. Por exemplo: escrevemos "eu não a vi", mas falamos "eu não vi ela". Pelo menos eu entendi assim. Se estiver fazendo confusão, peço desculpa.

EDIT: Acho que o exemplo que eu dei é meio dúbio... Realmente muitas pessoas não falam "eu não vi ela" por causa daquelas aulas sobre cacofonia na escola. Mas um exemplo melhor seria o da Makumbera: escrevemos: "eu fui ao cinema", mas falamos "eu fui no cinema".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?



Ué... apesar de serem escritas ambas com dois "os", são pronunciadas diferentes, uma com o aberto e a outra com o fechado. Temos ainda Y, I, às vezez com com som de "i" às vezes com som de "ai". O "u" em university, diferente de em umbrella. E por aí vai....


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.


----------



## Vanda

Gnappulina,

Não sobrou muita coisa para eu dizer. O pessoal já o disse e com bastante propriedade.
Só reforçando algumas coisas: Claro que as regras sobre o modo de se expressar se refere ao pessoal nativo, não existe lógica exigir-se que um aprendiz da língua saiba qual é qual. O ponto principal aqui é o famoso _chatspeak,_ no caso do inglês as maiúsculas, como i no lugar de I. Aqui, no fórum português, não temos muitos problemas, nosso pessoal é altamente qualificado.  
Quando usamos linguagem popular, fazemos questão de realçar o uso por causa dos não-nativos e, mesmo porque, não dá para ignorar a linguagem com a qual as pessoas estarão mais em contato na fala (no caso brasileiro). Você já deve ter percebido que, aparecem mais perguntas sobre palavras usadas informalmente (acho eu) do que regras gramaticais, por exemplo. 
Quanto ao resto, o pessoal já foi brilhante!


----------



## AGATHA2

Queridos lusofonos


Entao seguindo a posicao de algums de voces uma pessoa que aprende portugues (brasileiro) tería que aprender nao so uma lingua mas duas. E havería que considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.



Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._

Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.


----------



## Pedrovski

Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.

Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:

"Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"

Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:

"Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"

Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._
> 
> Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.



Tem razão, devia ter especificado melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.




Concordo em parte, pois depende de quais brasileiros você está se referindo. Entendo que, toda generalização é perigosa....


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, 
Veja o que um aluno disse um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
Isto porque ele estava se preparando para fazer o exame de entrada na universidade (vestibular) e jogamos duro com eles (os alunos) na hora de fazer uma redação, por exemplo.


> ...considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática


 
Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português! E, como muitas vezes, aparecem, aqui no fórum, perguntas sobre filmes brasileiros e músicas nascidas nas favelas, não nos incomodamos de explicar para as pessoas e dizer o ambiente/contexto em que tais são usadas.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA, eu acho que houve alguns mal-entendidos neste tópico. Não me parece que as regras do fórum tenham como objectivo excluir nenhum dialecto. Segundo as entendo, pretendem tão-somente garantir que escrevemos num português minimamente "correcto", seja qual for o dialecto que usemos. Caso contrário, não estaríamos a ajudar as pessoas que vêm aqui para aprender português, não é verdade?

O mesmo se passa nos fóruns de outras línguas, e não creio que seja uma regra difícil de seguir. Basta evitar as abreviações de Internet. Digo mais: a moderação dos fóruns de português é das menos exigentes entre os fóruns Word Reference.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Na verdade não é aprender duas línguas, Pedrovski... Todas pessoas alfabetizadas entenderiam perfeitamente as duas estruturas. A questão (ou a cruel verdade) é que, se você fala da maneira que escreve, a tendências é que as pessoas menos esclarecidas acabem considerando que você é esnobe/quer fazer-se de superior.

Enfim, eu não tenho vergonha de admitir que cometo diversos "erros" gramaticais quando falo. É uma opção pessoal pela naturalidade.


----------



## AGATHA2

Gnappulina said:


> Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.


 
So por isso mencionei as favelas, não por arrogancia. 

Naturalmente cada pessoa pode escolher a sua forma de falar.Ja comprendi que no Brasil existe uma enorme diferença entre a lingua falada e a lingua escrita. Essa situação da as "clases educadas" a possibilidade de "switch from one code to another". Muito bem. Agora "os otros" não tem essa possibilidade, estão limitados a lingua que aprenderem. (Pequena citaçao filosofica: Wittgenstein: os limites da minha lingua são os limites do meu mundo)

Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".
Espero que se comprenda mais o menos o que quero dizer


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha,
> Veja o que um aluno disse-nos um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
> 
> Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português!
> .


 
 Sim, compreendo perfeitamente. Mas a realidade da vida é que em qualquer lugar do mundo é um privilegio recever uma boa educaçao e outra realidade é que uma boa educaçao passa pela lingua que falamos. E a costume dos privilegiados de adaptar-se linguisticamente aos não-privilegiados não resolve absolutamente nada


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Querida Gnappulina: ( descolpe a minha ortografia)

"Members must do their best to write using *standard language forms*."

"As pessoas que tomam parte neste site devem fazer seu melhor esforzo pra escrever de uma manera *aceitada e comprensivel pra os demais*"

Me cuesta mucho trabajo escribir en Portugues todavia mas espero que me entiendas en Español. 
Creo que en todas las lenguas existen "jirias" (espero que sea la palabra correcta) y en algunas culturas como la americana ser educado o pertenecer a un alto nivel socio economico, no te exenta de hablar con "jirias". Ademas existen en ingles como en otros lenguas, expresiones idiomaticas que no se consideran "standard" y que pueden causar confusion al comunicarse. algunos ejemplos: "pull a leg" que textualmente significa "jalar una pierna" (puchar a perna)en realidad significa hacer una broma igualcinho que em Portugueis se fala "tirar sarro" y en español (mexicano) se dice "dar carrilla" y literalmente resultan muy dificil de traducir. Uma coisa fica certa, aquim tudos vamos a facer nosso melhor esforzo pra nos comprender. Nao e asim? saudacoes!


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


 
Eu entendo, e concordo em parte.

Nesse caso você tem duas opções: ou aproxima a sua escrita da fala, ou aproxima a sua fala da escrita (_acho que você postou alguma coisa sobre artigos antes dos pronomes pessoais há alguns dias._..). A segunda opção teria um custo social _você poderia parecer um excêntrico se não tivesse a intuição da hora de parar. Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar. 

Agora, nem sempre é possível isso; às vezes é preciso ser realmente formal, e é aí que se descobre o abismo que existe entre a fala e a escrita. Se você fosse um advogado, por exemplo, e estivesse acostumado a escrever textos em linguagem forense, duvido que você diria que o que você escreve reflete a forma com que você fala _isso faria de você uma presença detestável ( brincadeira ). 

Talvez o ideal seja um meio-termo, uma convergência onde a sua escrita se informaliza e se torna mais fluente e a sua fala seja mais cuidada, mas sem exageros _à la_ Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, *tá havendo bagunça* nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Talvez um brasileiro da tribo Ianomâmi falasse assim, mas acho que eles nem falam português...

Quanto aos brasileiros terem "duas línguas", GRAÇAS A DEUS! Isso é o que eu mais gosto em falar português brasileiro.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "*Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores*"
> 
> Ou seja, *a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas*" é pertinente.


 
Em uma situação séria como esta, a de um incêndio, duvido que a pessoa responsável pela evacuação do prédio utilizasse as palavras que você utilizou. Agora os comentários que soltaria o pessoal durante evacuação (de desespero, medo, pressa, incredulidade, etc) variaria muito, do palavrão ao “pai nosso que estais no céu...”
Aprendemos uma só língua e a adaptamos, naturalmente, segundo o contexto.
O


----------



## dificilima

Quanta complicação, minha gente!  Não estamos aqui para julgar a linguagem dos outros nem para participar num concurso de gramática.  A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã.  Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível.  Esta não é uma questão de brasileirismos nem de expressões da favela.  Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:

"UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


----------



## olivinha

dificilima said:


> A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã. Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível. Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:
> 
> "UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


 
Ui, espero que não comecemos expressar-nos neste forum desta maneira por um bom tempo.
O


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar.


 
Ola Macunaima !

O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola Macunaima !
> 
> O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


 
No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


 

Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


----------



## spielenschach

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Falar em português standard (padrão) é falar segundo as normas do português. Acho que traduziste bem a ideia. Portanto uma língua evolui continuamente porque os falantes procuram simplificá – la. Os eruditos, por seu turno, procuram padronizá – la de modo a que todos falem da mesma maneira e, assim, tornar – se mais simples. Só que com tantas regras as pessoas acabam por esquecê – las e lá se vai a simplificação. Ou complicação? Bom, as pessoas acabam por optar em entender – se e acabou – se mas as do mesmo círculo também acabam por se padronizar com o seu vocabulário deturpado porque se ouvem constantemente umas às outras tendo portanto todas o mesmo vocabulário. Isto é o que os eruditos querem mas com o vocabulário que eles entendem.
Quanto a modificares o teu português, a opção é tua. Se te queres apenas fazer entender, a linguagem da favela é óptima, toda a gente te entende, percebem aquilo que queres expressar. Se optares pela língua dos eruditos poderás falar o que se chama bom português mas, nesse caso, duvido que toda a gente te entenda…
Quanto a ficar chateado, não te rales que ninguém fica. “Perguntar não ofende!”
*S*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:

Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.

Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).

Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....

Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.

Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


 
Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


----------



## Makumbera

Pedrovsky said:
			
		

> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"


 
Meu deus, você achando que conhece todas as variedades das duas variantes, faz generalizações e acha que tá sabendo tudo, eu hem!

Sinceramente, eu NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA ouvi a palavra "bagunça" substituir "incêndio", nem em contextos coloquialíssimos. Isso é uma típica falta de informação em relação ao português falado nos dois países. À propósito, anda lendo Marcos Bagno? Se sim, não me admira ter feito tal comentário. Lembre-se que numa língua temos várias formas de construir uma mesma frase, portanto essa generalização é um equívoco imenso, no Brasil temos várias maneiras de se falar essa mesma frase!


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:
> 
> Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.
> 
> Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).
> 
> Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....
> 
> Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.
> 
> Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


...
Estás de acordo com os eruditos: padronizar a língua. Mas um padrão nunca é definitivo, seja devido 'á lei do menor esforço', seja devido à 'despadronização' propositada dos autores que procuram fazer algo de novo procurando assim uma redação característica para os tempos novos que vão surgindo. As gerações antigas resistem, as novas vão aderindo e, quando nada mais há a fazer, os gramáticos procuram padronizá - la porque até os novos dcionários a adoptam.
Por exemplo 'maning' (muito) é uma palavra oriunda de Áfirca, tribal, digamos. Inicialmente quem a dissesse seria apodado de 'preto'. Depois... agora, se consultarem o dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, ela está lá...


----------



## azzulle

Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.

Cumptos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

azzulle said:


> Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.
> 
> Cumptos


  ALém disso, mesmo não me considerando um "erudito" (longe disso) como fui intitulado, insisto que um idioma para perdurar no futuro deve ter alguma disciplina, uma ordem, regras, pois, caso contrário, a tendência será desaparecer, convertendo o lugar em uma verdadeira "torre de Babel". 

Por último, devo esclarecer, que sou favorável às alterações naturais que o idioma formal venha a sofrer ao longo dos tempos, seja por influência regional, seja por uma globalização inevitável, mas com certa cerimônia, obedecendo aos princípios mínimos estruturais do idioma. 

Gostei muito da invenção, na época, de nosso ex-ministro Magri, quando pronunciou a famosa palavra "imexível". Se não existia, deveria exisitir e acho que hoje já é aceita, pois não fere os princípios das regras gramaticias do português.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


 
Muito bem, deixemos o seu avo ter a ultima palavra


----------



## Vin Raven

AGATHA2 said:


> Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".



Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.

BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


----------



## AGATHA2

Vin Raven said:


> Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.
> 
> BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


 
Efectivamente


----------



## spielenschach

E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito? Uma palavra pode ter milhentos significados. Parece difícil e, no, entanto, entendem - se. Quanto a nós, povos civilizados inventamos sempre mais significados em cada geração que surge.
Grosso modo o D. Duarte, rei de Portugal e escritor, inventou um monte delas enriquecendo assim a língua. A maior parte delas foi buscá - las ao latim como fazem muitas línguas hoje e muito bem que nacionalizam palavras simplificando, assim, a ideia. Isto foi no séc. XIV. No século XVI surgiu o nosso Camões que inventou muitas mais. E não ficámos por aqui. Chegados que fomos ao séc. XIX surge - nos o Eça de Queirós com os seus "Maias" e outros e toca a inventar vocabulário. Acusavam - no de assassinar a língua mas...eis que hoje o Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa as tem lá todas. E aí temos nós uma língua cheia de vocabuário. Mas isto não inibe o facto de haver palavras com múltiplos significados e temos de ir ao sentido da frase para lho perceber.
E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


----------



## Vanda

Ditto Spielen! Vou me repetir: o inglês tem um vocabulário imenso exatamente pela facilidade que tem de incorporar palavras de todas as línguas, só nossas (quero dizer as de origem latina) são um cifra insignificante  : 60%. 
Já que você falou no Eça, vou falar na nossa versão  dele, Machado de Assis. Com o português impecável e assombroso que aquele homem tinha, os livros dele trazem palavras grafadas em francês que ainda não haviam sido aportuguesadas, bem como palavras inglesas, sem pejo algum. Quem hoje tem coragem de atirar pedras nele? 
O tantão de palavras emprestadas e ainda sem grafia oficial portuguesa, logo a terão. É só ver as últimas edições de nossos dicionários famosos, está lá, uma penca de palavras aportuguesadas ou não, mas já devidamente incorporadas. Nas próximas edições, com certeza, mais um monte de palavras. O vocabulário vai enriquecendo, mesmo que já as tenhamos na nossa língua, mas não custa ter mais opções.


----------



## Macunaíma

spielenschach said:


> E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


 
Exatamente.

Não só brasileiros, porque aqui também há os reacionários, mas qualquer um que perceba que uma língua não é um processo estanque, mas em constante evolução e adaptação a novas realidades socias _muda-se o mundo, mudam-se as necessidades de expressão.

Vejam o exemplo do advento da literatura modernista, que trouxe a possibilidade de uma expressividade viva, não limitada às convenções formais das academias. A língua que nós líamos na literatura não era mais uma língua criada em estufa, mas algo que refletia as transformações socias dos últimos tempos, que refletia a _vida viva_, para usar uma expressão de Nietzsche.

Uma língua é como um organismo vivo que precisa adaptar-se constantemente ao meio para sobreviver. Retirar certos estigmas é parte fundamental desse processo de adaptação. Há aqueles que se atêm a uma forma de linguagem que não reflete mais o mundo em que vivemos, em que ser rebuscado não é mais sinal de aristocracia. Alguém há de dizer "_Ah, mas usar as regras gramaticais não é ser rebuscado_". Não, não é. Eu mesmo as conheço razoavelmente bem para me expressar como o Rui Barbosa, se quisesse. Acontece que permitir mudanças, sem ver nisso uma perversão da língua pela gentalha ignorante, é não só sinal de bom senso, como um favor à própria sobrevivência da ordem dentro da língua. Insistir em permitir um afastamento cada vez maior entre o que se fala e o que se prega é que ameaçaria a homogeneidade do idioma.


----------



## Vin Raven

spielenschach said:
			
		

> E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito?



Mal.
Pois a falta de vocabulário resulta numa falta de entendimento, em grande ineficiência, e limita também o disenvolvimento das ciências.


----------



## Gnappulina

Oi pessoal,

Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:

"Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."

Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").

Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.

'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?

Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.

Com respeito,
Gnappulina


----------



## 123o4

Olá, Lina. É sempre um prazer saber que pessoas de outros países se interessam pelo nosso idioma. Quanto à sua dúvida, sei que existe, no inglês americano, essa distinção "standard" , que para nós seria "padrão".
No entanto, não vejo essa ocorrência no português. Fala-se de português brasileiro, português de Portugal (ou português europeu). Mas, dentro do Brasil, nunca ouvi tal distinção. O que se vê são formas mais cultas ou menos cultas, que, como o nome diz, são faladas por pessoas que estudaram mais ou menos do que outras. Existe,também, o "formal" e o "informal", como em outros idiomas. Vamos esperar pra ver se algum estudioso da língua tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre isso.
Espero tê-la ajudado.


----------



## Makumbera

Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância.

Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente, não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora.


----------



## Lusitania

Gnappulina said:


> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."


 

Que quer dizer isto?

Não entendi, mas penso que quando se aprende uma língua estrangeira os nativos entendem e não se ofendem com eventuais "calinadas". 

Esteja à vontade. Nós por aqui não nos preocupamos com essas coisas.

Seja bem-vinda


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que a Gnappulina queria saber quais são as regras do fórum. É melhor esperar para ver o que a Vanda diz.


----------



## dificilima

Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência.  Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais.  Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


----------



## SofiaB

dificilima said:


> Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência. Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais. Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


Concordo mas se estamos falando/a falar de gíria,sotaques ou qualquer coisa assim então podemos usar essa linguagem.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que um dos objectivos da regra é desencorajar as pessoas de usarem _chatspeak_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, *basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância*.
> 
> ( basicamente, é isso que separa o português falado pelas classes altas no Brasil daquele falado nas favelas. Isso e, claro, a variedade de vocabulário )
> 
> 
> *Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala*. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente,* não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora*.


 
Concordo plenamente com a Makumbera.

É preciso conhecer as regras, claro. Até porque, em linguagem escrita, o registro é inteiramente diferente daquele da fala. O importante é não empreender *falar* português como a gramática manda, porque _aquele_ _português _está muito distante da realidade das pessoas, inclusive a das que você chamou de "pessoas da classe alta". Utilizando critérios muito válidos numa sociedade estratificada como a brasileira, que vão além dos critérios meramente econômicos , eu poderia seguramente me encaixar no perfil de alguém "da classe alta", e no entanto a forma em que eu me expresso está muito mais próxima da de alguém que vive em uma favela do que daquela recomendada pelas normas gramaticais.

Eu recomendaria que você observasse cuidadosamente a gramática ao escrever, mas fizesse concessões ao falar, a fim de não parecer deslocada. Como a Makumbera observou, mesmo em um círculo de pessoas das altas classes, cultas e bem informadas, seria estranho, por exemplo, você se esmerar demais no uso dos pronomes ( acho que o uso dos pronomes é a área onde o português falado mais se distancia do português normatizado ).

No mais, acho que você não tem muito com o que se preocupar. Seu português parece ser muito bom. Parabéns!


----------



## Pedrovski

Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.

O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski, se eu não estivesse acostumado com isso no meu dia-a-dia também acharia estranho. Talvez em Portugal as pessoas falem e escrevam de maneira menos discrepante do que no Brasil. Você só precisa notar que isso não ocorre (nem sempre) por ignorância das pessoas, mas sim como resultado de uma necessidade instintiva que nós temos de adaptar a linguagem que usamos a diferentes ambientes e situações.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...



Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


----------



## Pedrovski

Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


 
Acho que ele não está se referindo à pronúncia das palavras, mas sim à estrutura do discurso. Por exemplo: escrevemos "eu não a vi", mas falamos "eu não vi ela". Pelo menos eu entendi assim. Se estiver fazendo confusão, peço desculpa.

EDIT: Acho que o exemplo que eu dei é meio dúbio... Realmente muitas pessoas não falam "eu não vi ela" por causa daquelas aulas sobre cacofonia na escola. Mas um exemplo melhor seria o da Makumbera: escrevemos: "eu fui ao cinema", mas falamos "eu fui no cinema".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?



Ué... apesar de serem escritas ambas com dois "os", são pronunciadas diferentes, uma com o aberto e a outra com o fechado. Temos ainda Y, I, às vezez com com som de "i" às vezes com som de "ai". O "u" em university, diferente de em umbrella. E por aí vai....


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.


----------



## Vanda

Gnappulina,

Não sobrou muita coisa para eu dizer. O pessoal já o disse e com bastante propriedade.
Só reforçando algumas coisas: Claro que as regras sobre o modo de se expressar se refere ao pessoal nativo, não existe lógica exigir-se que um aprendiz da língua saiba qual é qual. O ponto principal aqui é o famoso _chatspeak,_ no caso do inglês as maiúsculas, como i no lugar de I. Aqui, no fórum português, não temos muitos problemas, nosso pessoal é altamente qualificado.  
Quando usamos linguagem popular, fazemos questão de realçar o uso por causa dos não-nativos e, mesmo porque, não dá para ignorar a linguagem com a qual as pessoas estarão mais em contato na fala (no caso brasileiro). Você já deve ter percebido que, aparecem mais perguntas sobre palavras usadas informalmente (acho eu) do que regras gramaticais, por exemplo. 
Quanto ao resto, o pessoal já foi brilhante!


----------



## AGATHA2

Queridos lusofonos


Entao seguindo a posicao de algums de voces uma pessoa que aprende portugues (brasileiro) tería que aprender nao so uma lingua mas duas. E havería que considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.



Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._

Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.


----------



## Pedrovski

Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.

Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:

"Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"

Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:

"Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"

Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._
> 
> Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.



Tem razão, devia ter especificado melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.




Concordo em parte, pois depende de quais brasileiros você está se referindo. Entendo que, toda generalização é perigosa....


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, 
Veja o que um aluno disse um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
Isto porque ele estava se preparando para fazer o exame de entrada na universidade (vestibular) e jogamos duro com eles (os alunos) na hora de fazer uma redação, por exemplo.


> ...considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática


 
Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português! E, como muitas vezes, aparecem, aqui no fórum, perguntas sobre filmes brasileiros e músicas nascidas nas favelas, não nos incomodamos de explicar para as pessoas e dizer o ambiente/contexto em que tais são usadas.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA, eu acho que houve alguns mal-entendidos neste tópico. Não me parece que as regras do fórum tenham como objectivo excluir nenhum dialecto. Segundo as entendo, pretendem tão-somente garantir que escrevemos num português minimamente "correcto", seja qual for o dialecto que usemos. Caso contrário, não estaríamos a ajudar as pessoas que vêm aqui para aprender português, não é verdade?

O mesmo se passa nos fóruns de outras línguas, e não creio que seja uma regra difícil de seguir. Basta evitar as abreviações de Internet. Digo mais: a moderação dos fóruns de português é das menos exigentes entre os fóruns Word Reference.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Na verdade não é aprender duas línguas, Pedrovski... Todas pessoas alfabetizadas entenderiam perfeitamente as duas estruturas. A questão (ou a cruel verdade) é que, se você fala da maneira que escreve, a tendências é que as pessoas menos esclarecidas acabem considerando que você é esnobe/quer fazer-se de superior.

Enfim, eu não tenho vergonha de admitir que cometo diversos "erros" gramaticais quando falo. É uma opção pessoal pela naturalidade.


----------



## AGATHA2

Gnappulina said:


> Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.


 
So por isso mencionei as favelas, não por arrogancia. 

Naturalmente cada pessoa pode escolher a sua forma de falar.Ja comprendi que no Brasil existe uma enorme diferença entre a lingua falada e a lingua escrita. Essa situação da as "clases educadas" a possibilidade de "switch from one code to another". Muito bem. Agora "os otros" não tem essa possibilidade, estão limitados a lingua que aprenderem. (Pequena citaçao filosofica: Wittgenstein: os limites da minha lingua são os limites do meu mundo)

Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".
Espero que se comprenda mais o menos o que quero dizer


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha,
> Veja o que um aluno disse-nos um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
> 
> Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português!
> .


 
 Sim, compreendo perfeitamente. Mas a realidade da vida é que em qualquer lugar do mundo é um privilegio recever uma boa educaçao e outra realidade é que uma boa educaçao passa pela lingua que falamos. E a costume dos privilegiados de adaptar-se linguisticamente aos não-privilegiados não resolve absolutamente nada


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Querida Gnappulina: ( descolpe a minha ortografia)

"Members must do their best to write using *standard language forms*."

"As pessoas que tomam parte neste site devem fazer seu melhor esforzo pra escrever de uma manera *aceitada e comprensivel pra os demais*"

Me cuesta mucho trabajo escribir en Portugues todavia mas espero que me entiendas en Español. 
Creo que en todas las lenguas existen "jirias" (espero que sea la palabra correcta) y en algunas culturas como la americana ser educado o pertenecer a un alto nivel socio economico, no te exenta de hablar con "jirias". Ademas existen en ingles como en otros lenguas, expresiones idiomaticas que no se consideran "standard" y que pueden causar confusion al comunicarse. algunos ejemplos: "pull a leg" que textualmente significa "jalar una pierna" (puchar a perna)en realidad significa hacer una broma igualcinho que em Portugueis se fala "tirar sarro" y en español (mexicano) se dice "dar carrilla" y literalmente resultan muy dificil de traducir. Uma coisa fica certa, aquim tudos vamos a facer nosso melhor esforzo pra nos comprender. Nao e asim? saudacoes!


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


 
Eu entendo, e concordo em parte.

Nesse caso você tem duas opções: ou aproxima a sua escrita da fala, ou aproxima a sua fala da escrita (_acho que você postou alguma coisa sobre artigos antes dos pronomes pessoais há alguns dias._..). A segunda opção teria um custo social _você poderia parecer um excêntrico se não tivesse a intuição da hora de parar. Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar. 

Agora, nem sempre é possível isso; às vezes é preciso ser realmente formal, e é aí que se descobre o abismo que existe entre a fala e a escrita. Se você fosse um advogado, por exemplo, e estivesse acostumado a escrever textos em linguagem forense, duvido que você diria que o que você escreve reflete a forma com que você fala _isso faria de você uma presença detestável ( brincadeira ). 

Talvez o ideal seja um meio-termo, uma convergência onde a sua escrita se informaliza e se torna mais fluente e a sua fala seja mais cuidada, mas sem exageros _à la_ Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, *tá havendo bagunça* nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Talvez um brasileiro da tribo Ianomâmi falasse assim, mas acho que eles nem falam português...

Quanto aos brasileiros terem "duas línguas", GRAÇAS A DEUS! Isso é o que eu mais gosto em falar português brasileiro.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "*Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores*"
> 
> Ou seja, *a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas*" é pertinente.


 
Em uma situação séria como esta, a de um incêndio, duvido que a pessoa responsável pela evacuação do prédio utilizasse as palavras que você utilizou. Agora os comentários que soltaria o pessoal durante evacuação (de desespero, medo, pressa, incredulidade, etc) variaria muito, do palavrão ao “pai nosso que estais no céu...”
Aprendemos uma só língua e a adaptamos, naturalmente, segundo o contexto.
O


----------



## dificilima

Quanta complicação, minha gente!  Não estamos aqui para julgar a linguagem dos outros nem para participar num concurso de gramática.  A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã.  Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível.  Esta não é uma questão de brasileirismos nem de expressões da favela.  Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:

"UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


----------



## olivinha

dificilima said:


> A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã. Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível. Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:
> 
> "UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


 
Ui, espero que não comecemos expressar-nos neste forum desta maneira por um bom tempo.
O


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar.


 
Ola Macunaima !

O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola Macunaima !
> 
> O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


 
No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


 

Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


----------



## spielenschach

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Falar em português standard (padrão) é falar segundo as normas do português. Acho que traduziste bem a ideia. Portanto uma língua evolui continuamente porque os falantes procuram simplificá – la. Os eruditos, por seu turno, procuram padronizá – la de modo a que todos falem da mesma maneira e, assim, tornar – se mais simples. Só que com tantas regras as pessoas acabam por esquecê – las e lá se vai a simplificação. Ou complicação? Bom, as pessoas acabam por optar em entender – se e acabou – se mas as do mesmo círculo também acabam por se padronizar com o seu vocabulário deturpado porque se ouvem constantemente umas às outras tendo portanto todas o mesmo vocabulário. Isto é o que os eruditos querem mas com o vocabulário que eles entendem.
Quanto a modificares o teu português, a opção é tua. Se te queres apenas fazer entender, a linguagem da favela é óptima, toda a gente te entende, percebem aquilo que queres expressar. Se optares pela língua dos eruditos poderás falar o que se chama bom português mas, nesse caso, duvido que toda a gente te entenda…
Quanto a ficar chateado, não te rales que ninguém fica. “Perguntar não ofende!”
*S*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:

Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.

Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).

Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....

Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.

Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


 
Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


----------



## Makumbera

Pedrovsky said:
			
		

> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"


 
Meu deus, você achando que conhece todas as variedades das duas variantes, faz generalizações e acha que tá sabendo tudo, eu hem!

Sinceramente, eu NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA ouvi a palavra "bagunça" substituir "incêndio", nem em contextos coloquialíssimos. Isso é uma típica falta de informação em relação ao português falado nos dois países. À propósito, anda lendo Marcos Bagno? Se sim, não me admira ter feito tal comentário. Lembre-se que numa língua temos várias formas de construir uma mesma frase, portanto essa generalização é um equívoco imenso, no Brasil temos várias maneiras de se falar essa mesma frase!


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:
> 
> Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.
> 
> Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).
> 
> Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....
> 
> Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.
> 
> Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


...
Estás de acordo com os eruditos: padronizar a língua. Mas um padrão nunca é definitivo, seja devido 'á lei do menor esforço', seja devido à 'despadronização' propositada dos autores que procuram fazer algo de novo procurando assim uma redação característica para os tempos novos que vão surgindo. As gerações antigas resistem, as novas vão aderindo e, quando nada mais há a fazer, os gramáticos procuram padronizá - la porque até os novos dcionários a adoptam.
Por exemplo 'maning' (muito) é uma palavra oriunda de Áfirca, tribal, digamos. Inicialmente quem a dissesse seria apodado de 'preto'. Depois... agora, se consultarem o dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, ela está lá...


----------



## azzulle

Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.

Cumptos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

azzulle said:


> Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.
> 
> Cumptos


  ALém disso, mesmo não me considerando um "erudito" (longe disso) como fui intitulado, insisto que um idioma para perdurar no futuro deve ter alguma disciplina, uma ordem, regras, pois, caso contrário, a tendência será desaparecer, convertendo o lugar em uma verdadeira "torre de Babel". 

Por último, devo esclarecer, que sou favorável às alterações naturais que o idioma formal venha a sofrer ao longo dos tempos, seja por influência regional, seja por uma globalização inevitável, mas com certa cerimônia, obedecendo aos princípios mínimos estruturais do idioma. 

Gostei muito da invenção, na época, de nosso ex-ministro Magri, quando pronunciou a famosa palavra "imexível". Se não existia, deveria exisitir e acho que hoje já é aceita, pois não fere os princípios das regras gramaticias do português.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


 
Muito bem, deixemos o seu avo ter a ultima palavra


----------



## Vin Raven

AGATHA2 said:


> Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".



Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.

BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


----------



## AGATHA2

Vin Raven said:


> Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.
> 
> BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


 
Efectivamente


----------



## spielenschach

E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito? Uma palavra pode ter milhentos significados. Parece difícil e, no, entanto, entendem - se. Quanto a nós, povos civilizados inventamos sempre mais significados em cada geração que surge.
Grosso modo o D. Duarte, rei de Portugal e escritor, inventou um monte delas enriquecendo assim a língua. A maior parte delas foi buscá - las ao latim como fazem muitas línguas hoje e muito bem que nacionalizam palavras simplificando, assim, a ideia. Isto foi no séc. XIV. No século XVI surgiu o nosso Camões que inventou muitas mais. E não ficámos por aqui. Chegados que fomos ao séc. XIX surge - nos o Eça de Queirós com os seus "Maias" e outros e toca a inventar vocabulário. Acusavam - no de assassinar a língua mas...eis que hoje o Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa as tem lá todas. E aí temos nós uma língua cheia de vocabuário. Mas isto não inibe o facto de haver palavras com múltiplos significados e temos de ir ao sentido da frase para lho perceber.
E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


----------



## Vanda

Ditto Spielen! Vou me repetir: o inglês tem um vocabulário imenso exatamente pela facilidade que tem de incorporar palavras de todas as línguas, só nossas (quero dizer as de origem latina) são um cifra insignificante  : 60%. 
Já que você falou no Eça, vou falar na nossa versão  dele, Machado de Assis. Com o português impecável e assombroso que aquele homem tinha, os livros dele trazem palavras grafadas em francês que ainda não haviam sido aportuguesadas, bem como palavras inglesas, sem pejo algum. Quem hoje tem coragem de atirar pedras nele? 
O tantão de palavras emprestadas e ainda sem grafia oficial portuguesa, logo a terão. É só ver as últimas edições de nossos dicionários famosos, está lá, uma penca de palavras aportuguesadas ou não, mas já devidamente incorporadas. Nas próximas edições, com certeza, mais um monte de palavras. O vocabulário vai enriquecendo, mesmo que já as tenhamos na nossa língua, mas não custa ter mais opções.


----------



## Macunaíma

spielenschach said:


> E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


 
Exatamente.

Não só brasileiros, porque aqui também há os reacionários, mas qualquer um que perceba que uma língua não é um processo estanque, mas em constante evolução e adaptação a novas realidades socias _muda-se o mundo, mudam-se as necessidades de expressão.

Vejam o exemplo do advento da literatura modernista, que trouxe a possibilidade de uma expressividade viva, não limitada às convenções formais das academias. A língua que nós líamos na literatura não era mais uma língua criada em estufa, mas algo que refletia as transformações socias dos últimos tempos, que refletia a _vida viva_, para usar uma expressão de Nietzsche.

Uma língua é como um organismo vivo que precisa adaptar-se constantemente ao meio para sobreviver. Retirar certos estigmas é parte fundamental desse processo de adaptação. Há aqueles que se atêm a uma forma de linguagem que não reflete mais o mundo em que vivemos, em que ser rebuscado não é mais sinal de aristocracia. Alguém há de dizer "_Ah, mas usar as regras gramaticais não é ser rebuscado_". Não, não é. Eu mesmo as conheço razoavelmente bem para me expressar como o Rui Barbosa, se quisesse. Acontece que permitir mudanças, sem ver nisso uma perversão da língua pela gentalha ignorante, é não só sinal de bom senso, como um favor à própria sobrevivência da ordem dentro da língua. Insistir em permitir um afastamento cada vez maior entre o que se fala e o que se prega é que ameaçaria a homogeneidade do idioma.


----------



## Vin Raven

spielenschach said:
			
		

> E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito?



Mal.
Pois a falta de vocabulário resulta numa falta de entendimento, em grande ineficiência, e limita também o disenvolvimento das ciências.


----------



## Gnappulina

Oi pessoal,

Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:

"Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."

Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").

Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.

'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?

Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.

Com respeito,
Gnappulina


----------



## 123o4

Olá, Lina. É sempre um prazer saber que pessoas de outros países se interessam pelo nosso idioma. Quanto à sua dúvida, sei que existe, no inglês americano, essa distinção "standard" , que para nós seria "padrão".
No entanto, não vejo essa ocorrência no português. Fala-se de português brasileiro, português de Portugal (ou português europeu). Mas, dentro do Brasil, nunca ouvi tal distinção. O que se vê são formas mais cultas ou menos cultas, que, como o nome diz, são faladas por pessoas que estudaram mais ou menos do que outras. Existe,também, o "formal" e o "informal", como em outros idiomas. Vamos esperar pra ver se algum estudioso da língua tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre isso.
Espero tê-la ajudado.


----------



## Makumbera

Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância.

Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente, não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora.


----------



## Lusitania

Gnappulina said:


> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."


 

Que quer dizer isto?

Não entendi, mas penso que quando se aprende uma língua estrangeira os nativos entendem e não se ofendem com eventuais "calinadas". 

Esteja à vontade. Nós por aqui não nos preocupamos com essas coisas.

Seja bem-vinda


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que a Gnappulina queria saber quais são as regras do fórum. É melhor esperar para ver o que a Vanda diz.


----------



## dificilima

Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência.  Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais.  Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


----------



## SofiaB

dificilima said:


> Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência. Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais. Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


Concordo mas se estamos falando/a falar de gíria,sotaques ou qualquer coisa assim então podemos usar essa linguagem.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que um dos objectivos da regra é desencorajar as pessoas de usarem _chatspeak_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, *basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância*.
> 
> ( basicamente, é isso que separa o português falado pelas classes altas no Brasil daquele falado nas favelas. Isso e, claro, a variedade de vocabulário )
> 
> 
> *Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala*. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente,* não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora*.


 
Concordo plenamente com a Makumbera.

É preciso conhecer as regras, claro. Até porque, em linguagem escrita, o registro é inteiramente diferente daquele da fala. O importante é não empreender *falar* português como a gramática manda, porque _aquele_ _português _está muito distante da realidade das pessoas, inclusive a das que você chamou de "pessoas da classe alta". Utilizando critérios muito válidos numa sociedade estratificada como a brasileira, que vão além dos critérios meramente econômicos , eu poderia seguramente me encaixar no perfil de alguém "da classe alta", e no entanto a forma em que eu me expresso está muito mais próxima da de alguém que vive em uma favela do que daquela recomendada pelas normas gramaticais.

Eu recomendaria que você observasse cuidadosamente a gramática ao escrever, mas fizesse concessões ao falar, a fim de não parecer deslocada. Como a Makumbera observou, mesmo em um círculo de pessoas das altas classes, cultas e bem informadas, seria estranho, por exemplo, você se esmerar demais no uso dos pronomes ( acho que o uso dos pronomes é a área onde o português falado mais se distancia do português normatizado ).

No mais, acho que você não tem muito com o que se preocupar. Seu português parece ser muito bom. Parabéns!


----------



## Pedrovski

Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.

O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski, se eu não estivesse acostumado com isso no meu dia-a-dia também acharia estranho. Talvez em Portugal as pessoas falem e escrevam de maneira menos discrepante do que no Brasil. Você só precisa notar que isso não ocorre (nem sempre) por ignorância das pessoas, mas sim como resultado de uma necessidade instintiva que nós temos de adaptar a linguagem que usamos a diferentes ambientes e situações.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...



Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


----------



## Pedrovski

Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


 
Acho que ele não está se referindo à pronúncia das palavras, mas sim à estrutura do discurso. Por exemplo: escrevemos "eu não a vi", mas falamos "eu não vi ela". Pelo menos eu entendi assim. Se estiver fazendo confusão, peço desculpa.

EDIT: Acho que o exemplo que eu dei é meio dúbio... Realmente muitas pessoas não falam "eu não vi ela" por causa daquelas aulas sobre cacofonia na escola. Mas um exemplo melhor seria o da Makumbera: escrevemos: "eu fui ao cinema", mas falamos "eu fui no cinema".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?



Ué... apesar de serem escritas ambas com dois "os", são pronunciadas diferentes, uma com o aberto e a outra com o fechado. Temos ainda Y, I, às vezez com com som de "i" às vezes com som de "ai". O "u" em university, diferente de em umbrella. E por aí vai....


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.


----------



## Vanda

Gnappulina,

Não sobrou muita coisa para eu dizer. O pessoal já o disse e com bastante propriedade.
Só reforçando algumas coisas: Claro que as regras sobre o modo de se expressar se refere ao pessoal nativo, não existe lógica exigir-se que um aprendiz da língua saiba qual é qual. O ponto principal aqui é o famoso _chatspeak,_ no caso do inglês as maiúsculas, como i no lugar de I. Aqui, no fórum português, não temos muitos problemas, nosso pessoal é altamente qualificado.  
Quando usamos linguagem popular, fazemos questão de realçar o uso por causa dos não-nativos e, mesmo porque, não dá para ignorar a linguagem com a qual as pessoas estarão mais em contato na fala (no caso brasileiro). Você já deve ter percebido que, aparecem mais perguntas sobre palavras usadas informalmente (acho eu) do que regras gramaticais, por exemplo. 
Quanto ao resto, o pessoal já foi brilhante!


----------



## AGATHA2

Queridos lusofonos


Entao seguindo a posicao de algums de voces uma pessoa que aprende portugues (brasileiro) tería que aprender nao so uma lingua mas duas. E havería que considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.



Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._

Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.


----------



## Pedrovski

Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.

Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:

"Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"

Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:

"Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"

Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._
> 
> Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.



Tem razão, devia ter especificado melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.




Concordo em parte, pois depende de quais brasileiros você está se referindo. Entendo que, toda generalização é perigosa....


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, 
Veja o que um aluno disse um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
Isto porque ele estava se preparando para fazer o exame de entrada na universidade (vestibular) e jogamos duro com eles (os alunos) na hora de fazer uma redação, por exemplo.


> ...considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática


 
Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português! E, como muitas vezes, aparecem, aqui no fórum, perguntas sobre filmes brasileiros e músicas nascidas nas favelas, não nos incomodamos de explicar para as pessoas e dizer o ambiente/contexto em que tais são usadas.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA, eu acho que houve alguns mal-entendidos neste tópico. Não me parece que as regras do fórum tenham como objectivo excluir nenhum dialecto. Segundo as entendo, pretendem tão-somente garantir que escrevemos num português minimamente "correcto", seja qual for o dialecto que usemos. Caso contrário, não estaríamos a ajudar as pessoas que vêm aqui para aprender português, não é verdade?

O mesmo se passa nos fóruns de outras línguas, e não creio que seja uma regra difícil de seguir. Basta evitar as abreviações de Internet. Digo mais: a moderação dos fóruns de português é das menos exigentes entre os fóruns Word Reference.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Na verdade não é aprender duas línguas, Pedrovski... Todas pessoas alfabetizadas entenderiam perfeitamente as duas estruturas. A questão (ou a cruel verdade) é que, se você fala da maneira que escreve, a tendências é que as pessoas menos esclarecidas acabem considerando que você é esnobe/quer fazer-se de superior.

Enfim, eu não tenho vergonha de admitir que cometo diversos "erros" gramaticais quando falo. É uma opção pessoal pela naturalidade.


----------



## AGATHA2

Gnappulina said:


> Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.


 
So por isso mencionei as favelas, não por arrogancia. 

Naturalmente cada pessoa pode escolher a sua forma de falar.Ja comprendi que no Brasil existe uma enorme diferença entre a lingua falada e a lingua escrita. Essa situação da as "clases educadas" a possibilidade de "switch from one code to another". Muito bem. Agora "os otros" não tem essa possibilidade, estão limitados a lingua que aprenderem. (Pequena citaçao filosofica: Wittgenstein: os limites da minha lingua são os limites do meu mundo)

Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".
Espero que se comprenda mais o menos o que quero dizer


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha,
> Veja o que um aluno disse-nos um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
> 
> Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português!
> .


 
 Sim, compreendo perfeitamente. Mas a realidade da vida é que em qualquer lugar do mundo é um privilegio recever uma boa educaçao e outra realidade é que uma boa educaçao passa pela lingua que falamos. E a costume dos privilegiados de adaptar-se linguisticamente aos não-privilegiados não resolve absolutamente nada


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Querida Gnappulina: ( descolpe a minha ortografia)

"Members must do their best to write using *standard language forms*."

"As pessoas que tomam parte neste site devem fazer seu melhor esforzo pra escrever de uma manera *aceitada e comprensivel pra os demais*"

Me cuesta mucho trabajo escribir en Portugues todavia mas espero que me entiendas en Español. 
Creo que en todas las lenguas existen "jirias" (espero que sea la palabra correcta) y en algunas culturas como la americana ser educado o pertenecer a un alto nivel socio economico, no te exenta de hablar con "jirias". Ademas existen en ingles como en otros lenguas, expresiones idiomaticas que no se consideran "standard" y que pueden causar confusion al comunicarse. algunos ejemplos: "pull a leg" que textualmente significa "jalar una pierna" (puchar a perna)en realidad significa hacer una broma igualcinho que em Portugueis se fala "tirar sarro" y en español (mexicano) se dice "dar carrilla" y literalmente resultan muy dificil de traducir. Uma coisa fica certa, aquim tudos vamos a facer nosso melhor esforzo pra nos comprender. Nao e asim? saudacoes!


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


 
Eu entendo, e concordo em parte.

Nesse caso você tem duas opções: ou aproxima a sua escrita da fala, ou aproxima a sua fala da escrita (_acho que você postou alguma coisa sobre artigos antes dos pronomes pessoais há alguns dias._..). A segunda opção teria um custo social _você poderia parecer um excêntrico se não tivesse a intuição da hora de parar. Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar. 

Agora, nem sempre é possível isso; às vezes é preciso ser realmente formal, e é aí que se descobre o abismo que existe entre a fala e a escrita. Se você fosse um advogado, por exemplo, e estivesse acostumado a escrever textos em linguagem forense, duvido que você diria que o que você escreve reflete a forma com que você fala _isso faria de você uma presença detestável ( brincadeira ). 

Talvez o ideal seja um meio-termo, uma convergência onde a sua escrita se informaliza e se torna mais fluente e a sua fala seja mais cuidada, mas sem exageros _à la_ Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, *tá havendo bagunça* nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Talvez um brasileiro da tribo Ianomâmi falasse assim, mas acho que eles nem falam português...

Quanto aos brasileiros terem "duas línguas", GRAÇAS A DEUS! Isso é o que eu mais gosto em falar português brasileiro.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "*Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores*"
> 
> Ou seja, *a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas*" é pertinente.


 
Em uma situação séria como esta, a de um incêndio, duvido que a pessoa responsável pela evacuação do prédio utilizasse as palavras que você utilizou. Agora os comentários que soltaria o pessoal durante evacuação (de desespero, medo, pressa, incredulidade, etc) variaria muito, do palavrão ao “pai nosso que estais no céu...”
Aprendemos uma só língua e a adaptamos, naturalmente, segundo o contexto.
O


----------



## dificilima

Quanta complicação, minha gente!  Não estamos aqui para julgar a linguagem dos outros nem para participar num concurso de gramática.  A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã.  Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível.  Esta não é uma questão de brasileirismos nem de expressões da favela.  Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:

"UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


----------



## olivinha

dificilima said:


> A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã. Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível. Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:
> 
> "UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


 
Ui, espero que não comecemos expressar-nos neste forum desta maneira por um bom tempo.
O


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar.


 
Ola Macunaima !

O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola Macunaima !
> 
> O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


 
No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


 

Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


----------



## spielenschach

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Falar em português standard (padrão) é falar segundo as normas do português. Acho que traduziste bem a ideia. Portanto uma língua evolui continuamente porque os falantes procuram simplificá – la. Os eruditos, por seu turno, procuram padronizá – la de modo a que todos falem da mesma maneira e, assim, tornar – se mais simples. Só que com tantas regras as pessoas acabam por esquecê – las e lá se vai a simplificação. Ou complicação? Bom, as pessoas acabam por optar em entender – se e acabou – se mas as do mesmo círculo também acabam por se padronizar com o seu vocabulário deturpado porque se ouvem constantemente umas às outras tendo portanto todas o mesmo vocabulário. Isto é o que os eruditos querem mas com o vocabulário que eles entendem.
Quanto a modificares o teu português, a opção é tua. Se te queres apenas fazer entender, a linguagem da favela é óptima, toda a gente te entende, percebem aquilo que queres expressar. Se optares pela língua dos eruditos poderás falar o que se chama bom português mas, nesse caso, duvido que toda a gente te entenda…
Quanto a ficar chateado, não te rales que ninguém fica. “Perguntar não ofende!”
*S*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:

Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.

Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).

Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....

Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.

Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


 
Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


----------



## Makumbera

Pedrovsky said:
			
		

> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"


 
Meu deus, você achando que conhece todas as variedades das duas variantes, faz generalizações e acha que tá sabendo tudo, eu hem!

Sinceramente, eu NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA ouvi a palavra "bagunça" substituir "incêndio", nem em contextos coloquialíssimos. Isso é uma típica falta de informação em relação ao português falado nos dois países. À propósito, anda lendo Marcos Bagno? Se sim, não me admira ter feito tal comentário. Lembre-se que numa língua temos várias formas de construir uma mesma frase, portanto essa generalização é um equívoco imenso, no Brasil temos várias maneiras de se falar essa mesma frase!


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:
> 
> Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.
> 
> Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).
> 
> Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....
> 
> Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.
> 
> Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


...
Estás de acordo com os eruditos: padronizar a língua. Mas um padrão nunca é definitivo, seja devido 'á lei do menor esforço', seja devido à 'despadronização' propositada dos autores que procuram fazer algo de novo procurando assim uma redação característica para os tempos novos que vão surgindo. As gerações antigas resistem, as novas vão aderindo e, quando nada mais há a fazer, os gramáticos procuram padronizá - la porque até os novos dcionários a adoptam.
Por exemplo 'maning' (muito) é uma palavra oriunda de Áfirca, tribal, digamos. Inicialmente quem a dissesse seria apodado de 'preto'. Depois... agora, se consultarem o dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, ela está lá...


----------



## azzulle

Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.

Cumptos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

azzulle said:


> Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.
> 
> Cumptos


  ALém disso, mesmo não me considerando um "erudito" (longe disso) como fui intitulado, insisto que um idioma para perdurar no futuro deve ter alguma disciplina, uma ordem, regras, pois, caso contrário, a tendência será desaparecer, convertendo o lugar em uma verdadeira "torre de Babel". 

Por último, devo esclarecer, que sou favorável às alterações naturais que o idioma formal venha a sofrer ao longo dos tempos, seja por influência regional, seja por uma globalização inevitável, mas com certa cerimônia, obedecendo aos princípios mínimos estruturais do idioma. 

Gostei muito da invenção, na época, de nosso ex-ministro Magri, quando pronunciou a famosa palavra "imexível". Se não existia, deveria exisitir e acho que hoje já é aceita, pois não fere os princípios das regras gramaticias do português.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


 
Muito bem, deixemos o seu avo ter a ultima palavra


----------



## Vin Raven

AGATHA2 said:


> Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".



Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.

BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


----------



## AGATHA2

Vin Raven said:


> Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.
> 
> BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


 
Efectivamente


----------



## spielenschach

E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito? Uma palavra pode ter milhentos significados. Parece difícil e, no, entanto, entendem - se. Quanto a nós, povos civilizados inventamos sempre mais significados em cada geração que surge.
Grosso modo o D. Duarte, rei de Portugal e escritor, inventou um monte delas enriquecendo assim a língua. A maior parte delas foi buscá - las ao latim como fazem muitas línguas hoje e muito bem que nacionalizam palavras simplificando, assim, a ideia. Isto foi no séc. XIV. No século XVI surgiu o nosso Camões que inventou muitas mais. E não ficámos por aqui. Chegados que fomos ao séc. XIX surge - nos o Eça de Queirós com os seus "Maias" e outros e toca a inventar vocabulário. Acusavam - no de assassinar a língua mas...eis que hoje o Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa as tem lá todas. E aí temos nós uma língua cheia de vocabuário. Mas isto não inibe o facto de haver palavras com múltiplos significados e temos de ir ao sentido da frase para lho perceber.
E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


----------



## Vanda

Ditto Spielen! Vou me repetir: o inglês tem um vocabulário imenso exatamente pela facilidade que tem de incorporar palavras de todas as línguas, só nossas (quero dizer as de origem latina) são um cifra insignificante  : 60%. 
Já que você falou no Eça, vou falar na nossa versão  dele, Machado de Assis. Com o português impecável e assombroso que aquele homem tinha, os livros dele trazem palavras grafadas em francês que ainda não haviam sido aportuguesadas, bem como palavras inglesas, sem pejo algum. Quem hoje tem coragem de atirar pedras nele? 
O tantão de palavras emprestadas e ainda sem grafia oficial portuguesa, logo a terão. É só ver as últimas edições de nossos dicionários famosos, está lá, uma penca de palavras aportuguesadas ou não, mas já devidamente incorporadas. Nas próximas edições, com certeza, mais um monte de palavras. O vocabulário vai enriquecendo, mesmo que já as tenhamos na nossa língua, mas não custa ter mais opções.


----------



## Macunaíma

spielenschach said:


> E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


 
Exatamente.

Não só brasileiros, porque aqui também há os reacionários, mas qualquer um que perceba que uma língua não é um processo estanque, mas em constante evolução e adaptação a novas realidades socias _muda-se o mundo, mudam-se as necessidades de expressão.

Vejam o exemplo do advento da literatura modernista, que trouxe a possibilidade de uma expressividade viva, não limitada às convenções formais das academias. A língua que nós líamos na literatura não era mais uma língua criada em estufa, mas algo que refletia as transformações socias dos últimos tempos, que refletia a _vida viva_, para usar uma expressão de Nietzsche.

Uma língua é como um organismo vivo que precisa adaptar-se constantemente ao meio para sobreviver. Retirar certos estigmas é parte fundamental desse processo de adaptação. Há aqueles que se atêm a uma forma de linguagem que não reflete mais o mundo em que vivemos, em que ser rebuscado não é mais sinal de aristocracia. Alguém há de dizer "_Ah, mas usar as regras gramaticais não é ser rebuscado_". Não, não é. Eu mesmo as conheço razoavelmente bem para me expressar como o Rui Barbosa, se quisesse. Acontece que permitir mudanças, sem ver nisso uma perversão da língua pela gentalha ignorante, é não só sinal de bom senso, como um favor à própria sobrevivência da ordem dentro da língua. Insistir em permitir um afastamento cada vez maior entre o que se fala e o que se prega é que ameaçaria a homogeneidade do idioma.


----------



## Vin Raven

spielenschach said:
			
		

> E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito?



Mal.
Pois a falta de vocabulário resulta numa falta de entendimento, em grande ineficiência, e limita também o disenvolvimento das ciências.


----------



## Gnappulina

Oi pessoal,

Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:

"Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."

Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").

Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.

'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?

Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.

Com respeito,
Gnappulina


----------



## 123o4

Olá, Lina. É sempre um prazer saber que pessoas de outros países se interessam pelo nosso idioma. Quanto à sua dúvida, sei que existe, no inglês americano, essa distinção "standard" , que para nós seria "padrão".
No entanto, não vejo essa ocorrência no português. Fala-se de português brasileiro, português de Portugal (ou português europeu). Mas, dentro do Brasil, nunca ouvi tal distinção. O que se vê são formas mais cultas ou menos cultas, que, como o nome diz, são faladas por pessoas que estudaram mais ou menos do que outras. Existe,também, o "formal" e o "informal", como em outros idiomas. Vamos esperar pra ver se algum estudioso da língua tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre isso.
Espero tê-la ajudado.


----------



## Makumbera

Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância.

Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente, não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora.


----------



## Lusitania

Gnappulina said:


> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."


 

Que quer dizer isto?

Não entendi, mas penso que quando se aprende uma língua estrangeira os nativos entendem e não se ofendem com eventuais "calinadas". 

Esteja à vontade. Nós por aqui não nos preocupamos com essas coisas.

Seja bem-vinda


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que a Gnappulina queria saber quais são as regras do fórum. É melhor esperar para ver o que a Vanda diz.


----------



## dificilima

Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência.  Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais.  Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


----------



## SofiaB

dificilima said:


> Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência. Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais. Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


Concordo mas se estamos falando/a falar de gíria,sotaques ou qualquer coisa assim então podemos usar essa linguagem.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que um dos objectivos da regra é desencorajar as pessoas de usarem _chatspeak_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, *basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância*.
> 
> ( basicamente, é isso que separa o português falado pelas classes altas no Brasil daquele falado nas favelas. Isso e, claro, a variedade de vocabulário )
> 
> 
> *Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala*. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente,* não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora*.


 
Concordo plenamente com a Makumbera.

É preciso conhecer as regras, claro. Até porque, em linguagem escrita, o registro é inteiramente diferente daquele da fala. O importante é não empreender *falar* português como a gramática manda, porque _aquele_ _português _está muito distante da realidade das pessoas, inclusive a das que você chamou de "pessoas da classe alta". Utilizando critérios muito válidos numa sociedade estratificada como a brasileira, que vão além dos critérios meramente econômicos , eu poderia seguramente me encaixar no perfil de alguém "da classe alta", e no entanto a forma em que eu me expresso está muito mais próxima da de alguém que vive em uma favela do que daquela recomendada pelas normas gramaticais.

Eu recomendaria que você observasse cuidadosamente a gramática ao escrever, mas fizesse concessões ao falar, a fim de não parecer deslocada. Como a Makumbera observou, mesmo em um círculo de pessoas das altas classes, cultas e bem informadas, seria estranho, por exemplo, você se esmerar demais no uso dos pronomes ( acho que o uso dos pronomes é a área onde o português falado mais se distancia do português normatizado ).

No mais, acho que você não tem muito com o que se preocupar. Seu português parece ser muito bom. Parabéns!


----------



## Pedrovski

Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.

O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski, se eu não estivesse acostumado com isso no meu dia-a-dia também acharia estranho. Talvez em Portugal as pessoas falem e escrevam de maneira menos discrepante do que no Brasil. Você só precisa notar que isso não ocorre (nem sempre) por ignorância das pessoas, mas sim como resultado de uma necessidade instintiva que nós temos de adaptar a linguagem que usamos a diferentes ambientes e situações.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...



Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


----------



## Pedrovski

Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


 
Acho que ele não está se referindo à pronúncia das palavras, mas sim à estrutura do discurso. Por exemplo: escrevemos "eu não a vi", mas falamos "eu não vi ela". Pelo menos eu entendi assim. Se estiver fazendo confusão, peço desculpa.

EDIT: Acho que o exemplo que eu dei é meio dúbio... Realmente muitas pessoas não falam "eu não vi ela" por causa daquelas aulas sobre cacofonia na escola. Mas um exemplo melhor seria o da Makumbera: escrevemos: "eu fui ao cinema", mas falamos "eu fui no cinema".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?



Ué... apesar de serem escritas ambas com dois "os", são pronunciadas diferentes, uma com o aberto e a outra com o fechado. Temos ainda Y, I, às vezez com com som de "i" às vezes com som de "ai". O "u" em university, diferente de em umbrella. E por aí vai....


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.


----------



## Vanda

Gnappulina,

Não sobrou muita coisa para eu dizer. O pessoal já o disse e com bastante propriedade.
Só reforçando algumas coisas: Claro que as regras sobre o modo de se expressar se refere ao pessoal nativo, não existe lógica exigir-se que um aprendiz da língua saiba qual é qual. O ponto principal aqui é o famoso _chatspeak,_ no caso do inglês as maiúsculas, como i no lugar de I. Aqui, no fórum português, não temos muitos problemas, nosso pessoal é altamente qualificado.  
Quando usamos linguagem popular, fazemos questão de realçar o uso por causa dos não-nativos e, mesmo porque, não dá para ignorar a linguagem com a qual as pessoas estarão mais em contato na fala (no caso brasileiro). Você já deve ter percebido que, aparecem mais perguntas sobre palavras usadas informalmente (acho eu) do que regras gramaticais, por exemplo. 
Quanto ao resto, o pessoal já foi brilhante!


----------



## AGATHA2

Queridos lusofonos


Entao seguindo a posicao de algums de voces uma pessoa que aprende portugues (brasileiro) tería que aprender nao so uma lingua mas duas. E havería que considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.



Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._

Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.


----------



## Pedrovski

Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.

Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:

"Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"

Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:

"Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"

Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._
> 
> Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.



Tem razão, devia ter especificado melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.




Concordo em parte, pois depende de quais brasileiros você está se referindo. Entendo que, toda generalização é perigosa....


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, 
Veja o que um aluno disse um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
Isto porque ele estava se preparando para fazer o exame de entrada na universidade (vestibular) e jogamos duro com eles (os alunos) na hora de fazer uma redação, por exemplo.


> ...considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática


 
Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português! E, como muitas vezes, aparecem, aqui no fórum, perguntas sobre filmes brasileiros e músicas nascidas nas favelas, não nos incomodamos de explicar para as pessoas e dizer o ambiente/contexto em que tais são usadas.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA, eu acho que houve alguns mal-entendidos neste tópico. Não me parece que as regras do fórum tenham como objectivo excluir nenhum dialecto. Segundo as entendo, pretendem tão-somente garantir que escrevemos num português minimamente "correcto", seja qual for o dialecto que usemos. Caso contrário, não estaríamos a ajudar as pessoas que vêm aqui para aprender português, não é verdade?

O mesmo se passa nos fóruns de outras línguas, e não creio que seja uma regra difícil de seguir. Basta evitar as abreviações de Internet. Digo mais: a moderação dos fóruns de português é das menos exigentes entre os fóruns Word Reference.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Na verdade não é aprender duas línguas, Pedrovski... Todas pessoas alfabetizadas entenderiam perfeitamente as duas estruturas. A questão (ou a cruel verdade) é que, se você fala da maneira que escreve, a tendências é que as pessoas menos esclarecidas acabem considerando que você é esnobe/quer fazer-se de superior.

Enfim, eu não tenho vergonha de admitir que cometo diversos "erros" gramaticais quando falo. É uma opção pessoal pela naturalidade.


----------



## AGATHA2

Gnappulina said:


> Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.


 
So por isso mencionei as favelas, não por arrogancia. 

Naturalmente cada pessoa pode escolher a sua forma de falar.Ja comprendi que no Brasil existe uma enorme diferença entre a lingua falada e a lingua escrita. Essa situação da as "clases educadas" a possibilidade de "switch from one code to another". Muito bem. Agora "os otros" não tem essa possibilidade, estão limitados a lingua que aprenderem. (Pequena citaçao filosofica: Wittgenstein: os limites da minha lingua são os limites do meu mundo)

Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".
Espero que se comprenda mais o menos o que quero dizer


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha,
> Veja o que um aluno disse-nos um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
> 
> Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português!
> .


 
 Sim, compreendo perfeitamente. Mas a realidade da vida é que em qualquer lugar do mundo é um privilegio recever uma boa educaçao e outra realidade é que uma boa educaçao passa pela lingua que falamos. E a costume dos privilegiados de adaptar-se linguisticamente aos não-privilegiados não resolve absolutamente nada


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Querida Gnappulina: ( descolpe a minha ortografia)

"Members must do their best to write using *standard language forms*."

"As pessoas que tomam parte neste site devem fazer seu melhor esforzo pra escrever de uma manera *aceitada e comprensivel pra os demais*"

Me cuesta mucho trabajo escribir en Portugues todavia mas espero que me entiendas en Español. 
Creo que en todas las lenguas existen "jirias" (espero que sea la palabra correcta) y en algunas culturas como la americana ser educado o pertenecer a un alto nivel socio economico, no te exenta de hablar con "jirias". Ademas existen en ingles como en otros lenguas, expresiones idiomaticas que no se consideran "standard" y que pueden causar confusion al comunicarse. algunos ejemplos: "pull a leg" que textualmente significa "jalar una pierna" (puchar a perna)en realidad significa hacer una broma igualcinho que em Portugueis se fala "tirar sarro" y en español (mexicano) se dice "dar carrilla" y literalmente resultan muy dificil de traducir. Uma coisa fica certa, aquim tudos vamos a facer nosso melhor esforzo pra nos comprender. Nao e asim? saudacoes!


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


 
Eu entendo, e concordo em parte.

Nesse caso você tem duas opções: ou aproxima a sua escrita da fala, ou aproxima a sua fala da escrita (_acho que você postou alguma coisa sobre artigos antes dos pronomes pessoais há alguns dias._..). A segunda opção teria um custo social _você poderia parecer um excêntrico se não tivesse a intuição da hora de parar. Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar. 

Agora, nem sempre é possível isso; às vezes é preciso ser realmente formal, e é aí que se descobre o abismo que existe entre a fala e a escrita. Se você fosse um advogado, por exemplo, e estivesse acostumado a escrever textos em linguagem forense, duvido que você diria que o que você escreve reflete a forma com que você fala _isso faria de você uma presença detestável ( brincadeira ). 

Talvez o ideal seja um meio-termo, uma convergência onde a sua escrita se informaliza e se torna mais fluente e a sua fala seja mais cuidada, mas sem exageros _à la_ Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, *tá havendo bagunça* nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Talvez um brasileiro da tribo Ianomâmi falasse assim, mas acho que eles nem falam português...

Quanto aos brasileiros terem "duas línguas", GRAÇAS A DEUS! Isso é o que eu mais gosto em falar português brasileiro.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "*Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores*"
> 
> Ou seja, *a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas*" é pertinente.


 
Em uma situação séria como esta, a de um incêndio, duvido que a pessoa responsável pela evacuação do prédio utilizasse as palavras que você utilizou. Agora os comentários que soltaria o pessoal durante evacuação (de desespero, medo, pressa, incredulidade, etc) variaria muito, do palavrão ao “pai nosso que estais no céu...”
Aprendemos uma só língua e a adaptamos, naturalmente, segundo o contexto.
O


----------



## dificilima

Quanta complicação, minha gente!  Não estamos aqui para julgar a linguagem dos outros nem para participar num concurso de gramática.  A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã.  Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível.  Esta não é uma questão de brasileirismos nem de expressões da favela.  Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:

"UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


----------



## olivinha

dificilima said:


> A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã. Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível. Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:
> 
> "UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


 
Ui, espero que não comecemos expressar-nos neste forum desta maneira por um bom tempo.
O


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar.


 
Ola Macunaima !

O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola Macunaima !
> 
> O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


 
No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


 

Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


----------



## spielenschach

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Falar em português standard (padrão) é falar segundo as normas do português. Acho que traduziste bem a ideia. Portanto uma língua evolui continuamente porque os falantes procuram simplificá – la. Os eruditos, por seu turno, procuram padronizá – la de modo a que todos falem da mesma maneira e, assim, tornar – se mais simples. Só que com tantas regras as pessoas acabam por esquecê – las e lá se vai a simplificação. Ou complicação? Bom, as pessoas acabam por optar em entender – se e acabou – se mas as do mesmo círculo também acabam por se padronizar com o seu vocabulário deturpado porque se ouvem constantemente umas às outras tendo portanto todas o mesmo vocabulário. Isto é o que os eruditos querem mas com o vocabulário que eles entendem.
Quanto a modificares o teu português, a opção é tua. Se te queres apenas fazer entender, a linguagem da favela é óptima, toda a gente te entende, percebem aquilo que queres expressar. Se optares pela língua dos eruditos poderás falar o que se chama bom português mas, nesse caso, duvido que toda a gente te entenda…
Quanto a ficar chateado, não te rales que ninguém fica. “Perguntar não ofende!”
*S*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:

Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.

Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).

Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....

Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.

Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


 
Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


----------



## Makumbera

Pedrovsky said:
			
		

> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"


 
Meu deus, você achando que conhece todas as variedades das duas variantes, faz generalizações e acha que tá sabendo tudo, eu hem!

Sinceramente, eu NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA ouvi a palavra "bagunça" substituir "incêndio", nem em contextos coloquialíssimos. Isso é uma típica falta de informação em relação ao português falado nos dois países. À propósito, anda lendo Marcos Bagno? Se sim, não me admira ter feito tal comentário. Lembre-se que numa língua temos várias formas de construir uma mesma frase, portanto essa generalização é um equívoco imenso, no Brasil temos várias maneiras de se falar essa mesma frase!


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:
> 
> Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.
> 
> Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).
> 
> Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....
> 
> Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.
> 
> Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


...
Estás de acordo com os eruditos: padronizar a língua. Mas um padrão nunca é definitivo, seja devido 'á lei do menor esforço', seja devido à 'despadronização' propositada dos autores que procuram fazer algo de novo procurando assim uma redação característica para os tempos novos que vão surgindo. As gerações antigas resistem, as novas vão aderindo e, quando nada mais há a fazer, os gramáticos procuram padronizá - la porque até os novos dcionários a adoptam.
Por exemplo 'maning' (muito) é uma palavra oriunda de Áfirca, tribal, digamos. Inicialmente quem a dissesse seria apodado de 'preto'. Depois... agora, se consultarem o dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, ela está lá...


----------



## azzulle

Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.

Cumptos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

azzulle said:


> Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.
> 
> Cumptos


  ALém disso, mesmo não me considerando um "erudito" (longe disso) como fui intitulado, insisto que um idioma para perdurar no futuro deve ter alguma disciplina, uma ordem, regras, pois, caso contrário, a tendência será desaparecer, convertendo o lugar em uma verdadeira "torre de Babel". 

Por último, devo esclarecer, que sou favorável às alterações naturais que o idioma formal venha a sofrer ao longo dos tempos, seja por influência regional, seja por uma globalização inevitável, mas com certa cerimônia, obedecendo aos princípios mínimos estruturais do idioma. 

Gostei muito da invenção, na época, de nosso ex-ministro Magri, quando pronunciou a famosa palavra "imexível". Se não existia, deveria exisitir e acho que hoje já é aceita, pois não fere os princípios das regras gramaticias do português.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


 
Muito bem, deixemos o seu avo ter a ultima palavra


----------



## Vin Raven

AGATHA2 said:


> Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".



Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.

BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


----------



## AGATHA2

Vin Raven said:


> Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.
> 
> BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


 
Efectivamente


----------



## spielenschach

E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito? Uma palavra pode ter milhentos significados. Parece difícil e, no, entanto, entendem - se. Quanto a nós, povos civilizados inventamos sempre mais significados em cada geração que surge.
Grosso modo o D. Duarte, rei de Portugal e escritor, inventou um monte delas enriquecendo assim a língua. A maior parte delas foi buscá - las ao latim como fazem muitas línguas hoje e muito bem que nacionalizam palavras simplificando, assim, a ideia. Isto foi no séc. XIV. No século XVI surgiu o nosso Camões que inventou muitas mais. E não ficámos por aqui. Chegados que fomos ao séc. XIX surge - nos o Eça de Queirós com os seus "Maias" e outros e toca a inventar vocabulário. Acusavam - no de assassinar a língua mas...eis que hoje o Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa as tem lá todas. E aí temos nós uma língua cheia de vocabuário. Mas isto não inibe o facto de haver palavras com múltiplos significados e temos de ir ao sentido da frase para lho perceber.
E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


----------



## Vanda

Ditto Spielen! Vou me repetir: o inglês tem um vocabulário imenso exatamente pela facilidade que tem de incorporar palavras de todas as línguas, só nossas (quero dizer as de origem latina) são um cifra insignificante  : 60%. 
Já que você falou no Eça, vou falar na nossa versão  dele, Machado de Assis. Com o português impecável e assombroso que aquele homem tinha, os livros dele trazem palavras grafadas em francês que ainda não haviam sido aportuguesadas, bem como palavras inglesas, sem pejo algum. Quem hoje tem coragem de atirar pedras nele? 
O tantão de palavras emprestadas e ainda sem grafia oficial portuguesa, logo a terão. É só ver as últimas edições de nossos dicionários famosos, está lá, uma penca de palavras aportuguesadas ou não, mas já devidamente incorporadas. Nas próximas edições, com certeza, mais um monte de palavras. O vocabulário vai enriquecendo, mesmo que já as tenhamos na nossa língua, mas não custa ter mais opções.


----------



## Macunaíma

spielenschach said:


> E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


 
Exatamente.

Não só brasileiros, porque aqui também há os reacionários, mas qualquer um que perceba que uma língua não é um processo estanque, mas em constante evolução e adaptação a novas realidades socias _muda-se o mundo, mudam-se as necessidades de expressão.

Vejam o exemplo do advento da literatura modernista, que trouxe a possibilidade de uma expressividade viva, não limitada às convenções formais das academias. A língua que nós líamos na literatura não era mais uma língua criada em estufa, mas algo que refletia as transformações socias dos últimos tempos, que refletia a _vida viva_, para usar uma expressão de Nietzsche.

Uma língua é como um organismo vivo que precisa adaptar-se constantemente ao meio para sobreviver. Retirar certos estigmas é parte fundamental desse processo de adaptação. Há aqueles que se atêm a uma forma de linguagem que não reflete mais o mundo em que vivemos, em que ser rebuscado não é mais sinal de aristocracia. Alguém há de dizer "_Ah, mas usar as regras gramaticais não é ser rebuscado_". Não, não é. Eu mesmo as conheço razoavelmente bem para me expressar como o Rui Barbosa, se quisesse. Acontece que permitir mudanças, sem ver nisso uma perversão da língua pela gentalha ignorante, é não só sinal de bom senso, como um favor à própria sobrevivência da ordem dentro da língua. Insistir em permitir um afastamento cada vez maior entre o que se fala e o que se prega é que ameaçaria a homogeneidade do idioma.


----------



## Vin Raven

spielenschach said:
			
		

> E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito?



Mal.
Pois a falta de vocabulário resulta numa falta de entendimento, em grande ineficiência, e limita também o disenvolvimento das ciências.


----------

